# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهنمایی برای سومین کنکور (1401)

## monji

سلام من کنکور 99 اولین کنکورم بود و نخوندم گفتم 1400 میخونم بعد مهر 99 من شروع ب خوندن کردم و تا دو ماه ادامه دادم بعدش به دلیل مشکلات و تنبلی و افتادن در جو جوانی تا الان درسو ول کردم و متاسفانه کنکور 1400 هم از دست میدم (لطفا نگین بخون برای 1400)چون مطمئنم نمیرسم بهش توی دو ماه ولی قصد جدی برای کنکور 1401 دارم خیلی جدی و بعضی کارای که منو از درس خوندن دور میکرد رو کنار گذاشتم 
حالا سوالم اینه کسی تجربه ای برای سال سوم یا بیشتر کنکور داره ؟
راهنمایی ، نصیحتی چیزی هم اگه هست بگین  ممنون میشم
(اگه کسی هم درباره ثبت نام در پیام نور +به خاطر سربازی داره+ لطفا بگه )
ثبت نام با ازمون یا سوابق تحصیلی فرقی داره؟
ممنون 🙂

----------


## hossein1399

به نظر من مهمترین عامل این هست ، حتی در سخت ترین روزها هم مطالعه رو نگی می اندازم واسه فردا و حتی شده یک ساعت در روزی وقت داشته باشی از اون یک ساعت بیشترین بهره رو ببری.
نوشتن گزارش روزانه و هفتگی و ماهانه پیشرفت کردن در طول زمان
داشتن برنامه برای اینکه در ماه های اینده به کجا می رسم و .... .
در کل ورطه ی کنکور رو به نظر شخصی با چندین ماه تلاش میشه ازش عبور کرد (بعدش غول بعدی که درس های علوم پایه ان فکر کنم ظهور کنه :Yahoo (112): )
در گام اول باید ثابت قدم باشید و هر روز نخواید یک کار جدید انجام بدین و مطالعه رو به امری لذت بخش تبدیل کنین
امیدوارم موفق و پیروز باشین

----------


## monji

خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون

----------


## Mahdis79

> خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون������


از برنامه های مهدی ارتور استفاده کن و طبق اونا پیش برو
و حتما کنکور ۱۴۰۰ رو شرکت کن
در رابطه با دانشگاه پیام نور بر اساس سوابق یا کنکورم هیچ فرقی نداره
شما میتونی برای دوتاش انتخاب رشته کنی و هرکدوم رو کع قبول شدی ثبت نام کنی
من امسال سال سومیه که میخوام کنکور بدم و دقیقا پارسال تو موقعیت شما بودم 
امسال رفتم دانشگاه و از عید برای کنکور میخونم
ولی از من به شما نصیحت ازین دوماه استفاده کن هرچند که ممکنه بیشتر از دوماه وقت داشته باشی
و مطمئن باش سال دیگه هیچ خبری نیس و سال دیگه تازه تنبلی و جو جوانیت بیشترم میشه
اگه حال روحیت خوبه از همین الان شروع کن و طبق برنامه های مهدی ارتور پیش برو ایشالله که موفق میشی
مطمین باش یک درصدم احتمال نداره که پشیمون بشی

----------


## امید رسولی

سلام دوستان اگه ، میشه کمکم کنید من ورودی سال ۹۸ دانشگاه پیام نور هستم که دوترم اول رو مرخصی گرفتم سال ۹۹ دوباره دو ترم رو انتخاب واحد کردم ولی سر کلاس حاظر نشدم و امتحان هم ندادم ، حالا برای سال ۱۴۰۰ به نظرتون میشه دوباره دوترم رو انتخاب واحد کنم ولی امتحان ندم ؟؟؟ اینطوری سه سال از ۵ سال معافیت تحصیلی میگذره به نظرتون برای سقف سنوات و یا نظام وظیفه مشکل برام پیش میاد؟؟؟ کسی رو میشناسید که شرایط منو داشته باشه؟؟

----------


## Bahar_mohammadi

سلام منم کنکوریه ۱۴۰۱ هستم و اصلا فصد نداشتم درس بخونم و هیچ هدفی نداشتم سال دهم و الانم ک یازدهمم صفر صفرم میخوام شروع کنم خیلی جدی اگه واقعا میخوای چیزی قبول شی تلاش کن پیام نوررر؟؟؟؟ چرا وقتی میتونی تلاش کنی ی نتیجه عالی ببینی میخوای بری پیام نور از همین فردا شروع کن تو میتونی :Yahoo (68):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام من کنکور 99 اولین کنکورم بود و نخوندم گفتم 1400 میخونم بعد مهر 99 من شروع ب خوندن کردم و تا دو ماه ادامه دادم بعدش به دلیل مشکلات و تنبلی و افتادن در جو جوانی تا الان درسو ول کردم و متاسفانه کنکور 1400 هم از دست میدم (لطفا نگین بخون برای 1400)چون مطمئنم نمیرسم بهش توی دو ماه ولی قصد جدی برای کنکور 1401 دارم خیلی جدی و بعضی کارای که منو از درس خوندن دور میکرد رو کنار گذاشتم 
> حالا سوالم اینه کسی تجربه ای برای سال سوم یا بیشتر کنکور داره ؟
> راهنمایی ، نصیحتی چیزی هم اگه هست بگین  ممنون میشم
> (اگه کسی هم درباره ثبت نام در پیام نور +به خاطر سربازی داره+ لطفا بگه )
> ثبت نام با ازمون یا سوابق تحصیلی فرقی داره؟
> ممنون ������


*برای 1401 هم باید از الآن بخونی خوب پس فرقی نمیکنه بشین بخون 
اگه فقط میخوای استرس رو از رو خودت برداری و بگی آخش کو تا 1401 همین امسال انتخاب رشته کن برو دانشگاه و یا کلا نخون چون تجربه من میگه 1401 هم چیز عجیب غریبی اتفاق نخواهد افتاد برات 
ولی اگه تا 1400 که هنوز 50 روز مونده خوندی و سخت گرفتی اجازه داری برای 401 هم بمونی و بخونی 
کسی که ارزش 50 روز رو ندونه ارزش500 روز رو هم نمیدونه*

----------


## asal_tf

به نظر من برای کنکور تنها دوبار شانس داری نتیجه بگیری.
اگر سال اول و دوم نخوندی یا اینکه خوندی نتیجه نگرفتی الکی لجبازی نکن و عمرتو پشت سد کنکور هدر نده. رضایت بده به یه رشته ی پایین تر و سعی کن مسیر های موفقیت جدیدی رو پیدا کنی.

----------

